# Good Wheel Offset for a R34 GTR?



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

As above. I know the original wheels on the r34 are 18x9 with +30 offset,which everyone will agree is a bit too far in from the edge of the guards. They just don't fill the guards well at all. 

Anyone tried 18x9.5 in +20 before?

Thanks ahead guys.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

the BBS LM's on my car are 18x10 +20 with 275-35s and they sit well, but the tyres are quite close to the rear strut lower spring cups, and also quite close to the front inner wing plastic at the front bumper on full lock. With 9.5s dependent on tyres you should be fine.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

xxfr said:


> Anyone tried 18x9.5 in +20 before?


I'm sure many did  Most people go for +12 offset, either in 18" or 19".
I've got 18's on my car in 9.5 +8 and it looks and works good.

Marc


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks heaps guys. 

I am lining up some 18x9.5 with +20 offset at the moment. These wheels I am looking at don't seem to come in any lesser offset than +20 so might have to go with some spacers. 

Will see.


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

Can a Te-37 18" / 8.5 / with PCD 114.3 and offset of -30 fits a BNR34?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

In my opinion, 19x9.5 +12 is the perfect size and offset, looks wise. It does rub the front arch liners on full lock though :bawling:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm on 19 x 9.5 +15 and they are fine for road with minimal rubbing on full lock (particularly when reversing for some strange reason).


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Zchua said:


> Can a Te-37 18" / 8.5 / with PCD 114.3 and offset of -30 fits a BNR34?


I don't know why you'd want a wheel that is narrower than standard???


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

can some one put som pic up??? im in the same dilemma im get the Volk Racing SF WINNING WHEELS IN GLOD WITH SILVER LIP. The size i was thinking 19x9.5 but im not to sure for the offset or the tires size. Has any one got some picture i can see 

Thank You


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

I have 18'' x 9.5 on my 34gtr and no problems


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

....for a beefy look, 10.5" +12 offset


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I've 18 x 10 18


We have a spare set of advan rs ones going too


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

do you have any pic i can see plz??


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

because someone is offering me at a nice price... and its in pristine condition, about 8 months old

by smaller than 0.5" on the width would it have any effect?


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

akasakaR33 said:


> I don't know why you'd want a wheel that is narrower than standard???


because someone is offering me at a nice price, and its in pristine condition : )


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

Any experts can offer advice?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

IVE 18 X10 X18 

looks mean


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

Will 8.5 make the rims inner than the fenders when paired with 245 front and 265 rear?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ideally you should have a 9.5 or 10 or 10.5 width on a GT-R

8.5 will be too small imo


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

yes matty, was thinking of using this as spare back up everything is perfect only the width... else I've have gotten it without a second thought


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

haha now I have 2 TE-37 options!

18" / 8.5j / -30 offset
18" / 9.5 / -30 offset

I'd suppose the one in 9.5j is more suitable?


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry... should be 18"/9.5/-12 Offset. 

Would the offset able to clear AP brakes?


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Zchua said:


> haha now I have 2 TE-37 options!
> 
> 18" / 8.5j / -30 offset
> 18" / 9.5 / -30 offset
> ...


-30 offset will affect all sorts on a GTR (handling, rubbing etc) - they probably won;t fit at all? You need positive offset - are you sure you don't mean *+*30. In which case 8.5 will be too thin & sit too far in the arch.

9.5 would be better, but still quite far inside the arch.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

9.5" witdth with around +12 offset will fit. 10.5" may also fit with the same offset. I'd go with something tested and tried, and maybe ad Spacers later on. 

Marc


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks IMS and Stachi, what would be the combi be based on the picture below?


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Will a 18 X 10.5 + 15 fit a R33 GTR without any issues?


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

I think it will fit, may rub slightly on the front while turning, depending on lowering etc. 

Marc


----------

